# New struts



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a '93 Altima with close to 200k miles and I need to get some new struts. I'm not looking to drop it, beef up the suspension or anything I just want to replace the struts and keep the stock coil springs. Any suggestions on good struts that I can use with the existing springs that will give a good ride?? What would I be looking at as far as cost?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

if you don't wanna do anything to it, just go down to your local suspension shop and ask for either the OEM ones, or what they suggest. I think you'll be looking around $300-400, i got some quotes earlier in the year, but i don't remeber.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

KYB GR-2 are a pretty standard replacement... I've been looking for my wife's car as well.. they run about $57-70 each, depending on where you go. (tire rack has the cheapest prices, but you have to pay shipping as well. after shipping, the local shops are about the same on price- but then you gotta pay tax. blah blah blah.)

Anyway, be sure to replace the dust boots as well. with 200k on the car, they're surely needing replacement by now.. they run $12-15 each also.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The KYB GR-2 as Matt suggested are a good factory replacement.

Troy


----------

